# hp 6715b XP64 Sound drivers required



## beardmeister (Mar 28, 2008)

I recently bought the hp 6715b with Vista Business 64 and I've just installed xp64 instead but I can't find any working drivers for the ADI SoundMAX card. hp were useless, they just said they didn't have xp64 drivers for the sound card and told me to install the xp32 drivers from their website using compatibility mode. This doesn't work.
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated as I REALLY don't want to go back to Vista and would rather not run a 32bit OS on the pc's respectable AMD TL-60 processor.

Cheers!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Did you install the chipset driver first?
Then install the UAA driver:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-47284-1
Reboot and then the sound driver:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-58273-1
This driver may have to be installed manually.
A screen shot of the device manager and a Everest Report (Link is under my signature) may help us.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## beardmeister (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, Bill.
Please excuse my ignorance, I didn't know I had to install a chipset driver!
How do I find out which one I need and where might I download this?

I had already tried what you suggested. The UAA driver looks like it installs ok but after the reboot I try to install the sound driver but it fails. Maybe this is because there are no chipset drivers?

Device Manager shows 6 yellow exclamation marks. First three are shown below and remaining three have no info (I think these are fingerprint reader etc, which I'm not too bothered about) :-

Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_11D4&DEV_1981&SUBSYS_103C30C2&REV_1002\4&24DD7221&0&0001

Ethernet Controller
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1693&SUBSYS_30C2103C&REV_02\4&3A7D0F0&0&0020

Modem on High Definition Audio Bus
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_11C1&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_103C1378&REV_1002\4&24DD7221&0&0101

Does this help?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Be sure you have installed All the most recent updates from Microsoft first!

The chipset driver is part of the graphics here:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-53528-1
AMD Processor Driver:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...swLang=13&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-48343-1
Then install the UAA Driver:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-47284-1
Audio Driver:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-58273-1
Modem Driver:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-51444-1
Ethernet Driver:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-48310-1
Card Reader:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-51861-1
Double check your device manager for errors. Post any errors.
Hope this helps.
Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## beardmeister (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Bill,
I ran SP36651 when I first installed xp64 but it came up with an error message:- Severe 'Setup will only run in Administrator mode'. I presumed that this was because it wasn't compatible with the 64 bit OS. I then tried the ATI 64bit drivers (8.471.0.0) from the AMD website and this sorted out the graphics but the UAA & audio drivers wouldn't install (which is when I realised I was going to have trouble!). 
I've just tried running SP36651 again and I get the same thing. I also ran it in safe mode as I presumed that's what it meant by 'Administrator mode', but I get the following error:-
Thunk.exe 'Setup did not find a driver compatible with your current hardware or operating system. Setup will now exit. [ok]'. 
After clicking [ok] it brings up CCC installshield wizard, then the message 'The setup has detected that version 2.08.225 of CCC is already installed. This setup installs an earlier version of CCC (2.007.0629.2228). You will have to uninstall the previous version before installing this version [Setup Complete] Restart now'. 
After reboot it shows DSndUP Error 'No ADI codec is installed'.
You mentioned installing sound drivers manually, could this help? If so, where do I start?
I tried installing the other drivers you linked to but only the processor driver and card reader worked. Ethernet driver brings up 'incorrect operating system' error and Modem driver just doesn't show any messages after running. Device manager shows no changes.
Hope this makes sense.
Cheers!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try a manual install of the drivers.
Unzip the service packs and make a note as to witch service pack is for that driver.
Go to the device manager and select the device in question ex. Audio.
Right click and select Update Driver
Select No at this time then Next
Select install from a list or specific location (Advanced) then Next
Select include this location in the search. Browse to the location where you unzipped the file (ex Audio) then Next
See if this will install the drivers.


----------



## beardmeister (Mar 28, 2008)

OK, Just tried that but it comes back searching then 'cannot find compatible driver'.

Thanks for your help with this over the past week. Sadly, I think I'm going to have to admit defeat and get XP 32bit. If you think of anything else, please let me know.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

try this http://www.giga-byte.co.uk/Support/Motherboard/Driver_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=Driver&FileID=2709


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I googled some more and found this driver:
http://notebook.free-driver-downloa...X-HD-Audio-Driver-5.10.1.5161-Windows-XP.html
It is a different version that is posted on the HP site, but it may work.
Let us know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## beardmeister (Mar 28, 2008)

bigfellla said:


> try this http://www.giga-byte.co.uk/Support/Motherboard/Driver_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=Driver&FileID=2709


Thanks, but can't get the link to work. Comes back with 'Service Unavailable'. Will keep trying. Cheers.


----------



## beardmeister (Mar 28, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> I googled some more and found this driver:
> http://notebook.free-driver-downloa...X-HD-Audio-Driver-5.10.1.5161-Windows-XP.html
> It is a different version that is posted on the HP site, but it may work.
> ...


Same problem, Bill. Half way through installation it just says 'driver failed'. Also tried manual install of it but it 'can't find a compatible driver'.

Aaaaaaagghhhhhhh!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Go to gigabyte website and download and install the chipset drivers for your motherboard, restart and then try the other drivers.


----------



## beardmeister (Mar 28, 2008)

bigfellla said:


> Go to gigabyte website and download and install the chipset drivers for your motherboard, restart and then try the other drivers.


Tried the website but not sure what I'm looking for. My motherboard is a Hewlett-Packard 30C2 with AMD M690T chipset. Just spoke to hp again and they seem pretty sure I won't find drivers to get sound on this laptop.
I'd love to prove them wrong....


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok Download PC Wizard from my sig and install. Then go to FILE< SAVE AS and click ok. THen save the text file and copy that text into this thread.


----------



## beardmeister (Mar 28, 2008)

bigfellla said:


> Ok Download PC Wizard from my sig and install. Then go to FILE< SAVE AS and click ok. THen save the text file and copy that text into this thread.


OK, Here it is.

<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : HP 30C2

> Chipset : AMD RS690/RS690M

> Processor : AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile TL-60 @ 2000 MHz

> Physical Memory : 2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )

> Video Card : ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series

> Hard Disk : TOSHIBA (160 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N

> Monitor Type : LGPhilipsLCD LP154WE2-TLA1 - 15 inches

> Network Card : Broadcom Corp NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe

> Network Card : Broadcom Corp BCM4310 UART (Wireless Ethernet Adapter)

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.02.3790 Service Pack 2

> DirectX : Version 9.0c


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok, 


Download this: http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=745

Run it for nVidia and ATi drivers

Restart.

Download (BUT DONT INSTALL) 1 and 2/3: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp64/previous/integrated/integrated-cat82-xp64.html

Restart in safe mode (tap F8 on start)

Install the above drivers.

Restart.

Update Windows

Restart

Post results thus far.


----------



## beardmeister (Mar 28, 2008)

bigfellla said:


> Ok,
> 
> 
> Download this: http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=745
> ...


Thanks. Cleaning bit worked ok but same problems with the drivers I'm afraid. 
1st one brings up Thunk.exe 'Setup did not find a driver compatible with your current hardware or operating system. Setup will now exit. 
2nd driver I got 'Warning - Setup was unable to find components that can be installed on your current hardware or software confuguration. Please make sure you have the required hardware or software.'
3rd Driver I got '1628 - Failed to complete installation.'
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

i don't know then.


----------

